# Toro 521 Impeller Modification



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Today, I decided to do the impeller mod on the Toro 521. The machine throws snow pretty well, but I figured what the heck I'll do the mod anyway.

I checked the clearance between the blade and the housing . . . only about 1/8" at the most.







.








I figured that I could at least add more surface area to the blades and close up the gap a wee bit with a modification . . . i.e. the rubber paddles

I have an left over piece of Marine exhaust tube that makes for good material for the rubber paddles








I did some measurements and sketched out what the paddles should look like.








The exhaust tube makes for a 'cupped' material shape, which is probably somewhat beneficial for making paddles. Here are the 3 paddles cut out from the exhaust tube.








I secured the rubber paddle to the impeller and then drilled the first hole for the bolt.








Once I drilled through the rubber, I kept going through the impeller.








The second bolt needs to be slightly offset, because there is a support welded to the back of the blade. so, the hardware for the rubber paddle has to clear the support.

I gave the washer for the second bolt a bit of a bend because it is where the impeller blade bends inward.








Here is the paddle attached to the blade.








A couple of the blades with the rubber paddles mounted were a bit tight to the housing, so I ran the auger/impeller a few minutes to 'wear' then in.

Here is a video of the blades turning very slowly, which shows the minimal clearance to the housing





The blower with the mod throws snow maybe a little farther than before, but it was already good to begin with. I'll have to see how it does with the next major storm . . .


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

It looks good. 1/8" isn't much clearance but your changes overall should work well. One suggestion, though. The shaft appears quite rusted. At the least, sand it down, primer, and paint it. I think that rust can cause some serious sticking for the snow / ice.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*MAZEL TOV on that 1.:wavetowel2:*


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Tony P. said:


> It looks good. 1/8" isn't much clearance but your changes overall should work well. One suggestion, though. The shaft appears quite rusted. At the least, sand it down, primer, and paint it. I think that rust can cause some serious sticking for the snow / ice.


Yes, the machine is 29 years old and could use a overall paint job. Something for the off season . . .


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Trying it out in wet, slushy slop will tell the story. Mine will pump water and slush with the kit installed, not so much without it.
My machine is a Craftsman, but is the same as a Husky ST227 except for paint colour


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

skutflut said:


> Trying it out in wet, slushy slop will tell the story. Mine will pump water and slush with the kit installed, not so much without it.
> My machine is a Craftsman, but is the same as a Husky ST227 except for paint colour


Yes, I did try it in wet snow, since it is about 50 F degrees today . . . it does about as good as it did before. It can throw 'snowman' snow 20+ ft. It was always good. I want to see if it does better than before with dry snow.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I've only used my kitted 521 in wet slushy snow, it is all we've had and we haven't had that lately


----------

